# Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung



## MusicX123 (25. Januar 2014)

*Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich suche für mein System eine CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung.
Mein Budget liegt bei max 150€.

Mein System:
Intel i5 750 (will ich auf 3,6-4,0Ghz übertakten)
Gigabyte P55
Arbeitsspeicher sind 6GB, Hersteller weis ich grad nicht.
MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr OC
BeQuiet! 550W
Seagate 1TB
WD 500MB
LG Blu-Ray Brenner
Tut mir leid dass ich es grad nur grob weis, bin zur Zeit nicht daheim. Sollte ja aber reichen.

Lüfter hab ich 2x 80mm vorne, 2x 80mm hinten und ein 120mm an der Seite. Gehäuse kommt demnächst ein neues, vermutlich ein Self-Made aus Holz.
Deswegen ist die Größe des Kühlers vorerst egal.

Kompaktkühlung hab ich an die Corsair H110 gedacht. 
Mit WaKü hab ich keine Erfahrung und bin da auf eure angewiesen  
Sie sollte später auf eine neue CPU passen, z.B. FX-9xxx oder aktuellen i5/7.

Sollten irgendwelche Informationen fehlen dann tust mir leid und fragt einfach 

MfG MusicX123


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

H100i,H80i, H110 Wären so die Kandidaten.


----------



## MusicX123 (25. Januar 2014)

Und an WaKü's? 
Gibts da große Vor- und Nachteile zwischen Kompaktkühlung und WaKü?
Gibts gute WaKü's überhaupt unter 150€?


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Richtige wakü sind sehr komplex und die Anschaffung liegt weit über dein budget. Belass es bei einer kompaktlösug.


----------



## Joselman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Keine Aio da kannste auch bei Luft bleiben!

150,-€ ist zwar eigentlich zu knapp aber es geht trotzdem. Die Pumpe würde ich aber irgendwann mal austauschen. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set 40188


----------



## Oozy (25. Januar 2014)

Entweder einen starken Luftkühler, z.B. den Alpenföhn K2, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, Noctua NH-D14, oder den Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.

Das Set, das Joselman vorgeschlagen hat ist ganz in Ordnung. Eigentlich sollte man für das Budget auch was komplett eigen zusammengestelltes machen können.


----------



## Ryle (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Also wenn eine AIO dann die NZXT Kraken X60, die kann man zumindest halbwegs gebrauchen. Ansonsten würde ich mich eventuell auch nach gebrauchten Teilen umsehen, dann bekommste auch mit 150€ was halbwegs ordentliches zusammen. 

Gebraucht Preise:
Eheim HPPS(+) eventuell mit AGB direkt an der Pumpe/ ~40-60€
360/280 Radiator ~15-30€
CPU Kühler ~10-20€
Anschlüsse ~10-20€

Dazu dann noch Schlauch usw. besorgen. Theoretisch kannste dir auch bis auf die Pumpe alles neu besorgen um im Budget zu bleiben. Ne Eheim bekommste in der Regel nicht kaputt, weshalb man die getrost gebraucht kaufen kann. Bei Laing usw. musst du jeweils noch ein Top mit einberechnen, ist auch etwas lauter, dafür kompakter.


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Ich würde eher nen starken Lüftkühler nehmen, da wie bereits erwähnt das Budget für eine richtige Wakü zu klein ist und eine Kompaktwakü eigentlich kaum Vorteile gegenüber einem starken Lüftkühler bietet. Sie ist teuer, mit Standardlüftern laut und bietet oft nichtmal oder kaum eine bessere Kühlleistung. Der einzige Vorteil wäre der Platz im Case. Ich würd mir den Luffi holen: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Dann kriegst du deinen PC wenn du willst auch leise, ohne das die Temps in die Höhe schießen, wie unter Umständen bei ner KoWakü. Wenn es denn unbedingt soclh eine sein muss, dann: Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Musst eben nur schaun, dass du genug Platz im Case hast und dir zu dieser dann eventuell noch neue, leisere Lüfter kaufen. Mit neuen Lüfter kann man mit dem Ding richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Keine Kompaktkuehlung.
Gute Luftkuehler sind genauso leistungsstark bei weniger Lautstaerke als diese Kompaktwasserkuehlungen.

Falls du dich wirklich mit Wasserkuehlung auseinandersetzten willst und Spass am Basteln hast, geh in diese Richtung.
Aber das wird Geld fressen, erst kaum, aber dann immer mehr 

So kompliziert wie manchmal behauptet wird ist es nicht.
Kuehlermontage ist aehnlich wie bei einem Luftkuehler. Was hinzukommt sind die Schlaeuche und richtige Platzierung der einzelnen Komponenten.

Da du vor hast dir selbst ein Gehaeuse zu bauen, vielleicht waer ja ein Gehaeuse, angepasst fuer eine vernuenftige Wasserkuehlung was fuer dich.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2014)

wie gut das jeder etwas anderes empfiehlt. und immer wieder der gleiche bullshit mit den aio. also ich kann dir dieses system nur ans herz legen. kein risiko das irgendwann mal was undicht wird o.ä. und schnelle und einfache montage.


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> wie gut das jeder etwas anderes empfiehlt. und immer wieder der gleiche bullshit mit den aio. also ich kann dir dieses system nur ans herz legen. kein risiko das irgendwann mal was undicht wird o.ä. und schnelle und einfache montage.


 
Was für ein Bullshit? Es ist einfach Fakt, dass KoWaküs teuer, mit Standardlüftern nicht leise sind und auch nicht viel besser kühlen als ein 40€ preiswerterer Luffi. Und wenn man WaKü ordentlich bauen kann, läuft da gar nichts aus. Auch nicht nach einem größerem zeitraum.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*

Was auch nur eine Behauptung ist, solange sind die Teile noch nicht am Markt und Langzeittests (3 Jahre und länger) habe ich noch keinen gesehen. Da sind im Übrigen auch Dichtungen verbaut die irgendwann mal spröde werden können.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Was für ein Bullshit? Es ist einfach Fakt, dass KoWaküs teuer, mit Standardlüftern nicht leise sind und auch nicht viel besser kühlen als ein 40€ preiswerterer Luffi. Und wenn man WaKü ordentlich bauen kann, läuft da gar nichts aus. Auch nicht nach einem größerem zeitraum.



wer betreibt denn noch standardlüfter?


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was auch nur eine Behauptung ist, solange sind die Teile noch nicht am Markt und Langzeittests (3 Jahre und länger) habe ich noch keinen gesehen. Da sind im Übrigen auch Dichtungen verbaut die irgendwann mal spröde werden können.



bei normalen Wasserkühlungen doch auch, oder? meine läuft seit über ca. 3, 5 Jahren und ich schwöre darauf. wenn das mit ner richtigen nicht so aufwändig währe könnte ich es mir überlegen. vllt. nur die cpu unter wasser währe evtl. was.


----------



## Oozy (26. Januar 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> bei normalen Wasserkühlungen doch auch, oder? meine läuft seit über ca. 3, 5 Jahren und ich schwöre darauf.


Weisst du woraus die Finnen bei den Kompaktwasserkühlungen bestehen? - Sie bestehen aus Aluminium. Die in der Flüssigkeit enthaltenen Korrosionsinhibitoren wirken aber nicht ewig, heisst, dass sich Korrosion bilden kann. Mit einer Nutzungsdauer von 3,5 Jahren kann das schon eingetroffen sein.

Die meisten Wasserkühlungskreisläufe bestehen aber aus Materialen, die nicht/viel langsamer korrodieren, z.B. aus Kupfer.


----------



## SilentMan22 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> wer betreibt denn noch standardlüfter?


 
Vielleicht, die nicht so viel Geld verschwenden wollen? Wenn man schon für die KoWakü 100€ zahlt soll man sich auch noch neue Lüfter kaufen, da die Standard schlecht sind. Wirklich super! Da kauf ich mir lieber n Luffi für 70€ oder 60€, bei dem ordentliche Lüfter dabei sind und der dazu noch fast die gleiche Kühlleistung bietet...


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber n Luffi für 70€ oder 60€, bei dem ordentliche Lüfter dabei sind und der dazu noch fast die gleiche Kühlleistung bietet...


 
Fast die gleiche Leistung?
Schau dir einen Noctua NH-D14 an. Top Luefter dabei, Montage durchdacht, einfach ein rundes Gesamtpaket.
Hinzu kommt, weist eine Komaktwasserkuehlung irgendeinen Defekt auf, kannst das ganze Ding in die Tonne treten.
Bei einem Luftkuehler gibt es nicht allzuviele Sachen die kaputt gehen koennen. Luefter, und die kann man austauschen.
Bei richtigen Wasserkuehlungen kannst du gezielt defekte Komponenten tauschen. Da kannst auch das Kuehlmedium wechseln, und die ganze Analage warten, was einen mehrjaehrigen Betrieb bringt.

Der einzige Vorteil von Komaktwasserkuehlungen gegenueber guten Luftkuehlern ist mMn: man braucht sich keinen Kopf ueber den moeglich zu hohen RAM machen, aber selbst da wissen wir, das die hohen Heatspreader nur Show sind.

In vielen Gehaeusen kann man auch den Radiator nur bedingt optimal unterbringen, da man fixe Schlauchlaengen vorgegeben hat, die man nicht mal eben abstoepseln kann, verlegen und wieder anstoepseln kann.

Verstehe echt nicht wieso Leute noch immer auf diese Dinger abfahren.


----------



## MusicX123 (26. Januar 2014)

Ihr bereitet mir echt Kopf zerbrechen :/  
Jetzt weis ich gar nicht mehr was ich nehmen soll. 
Ein High-End Lüfter, KoWaKü oder WaKü. Oder doch Stickstoff  

Lüfter gibts evtl Probleme mit dem RAM, kühlt gleich oder ein wenig schlechter wie eine KoWaKü. Keine Wartung nötig. 
KoWaKü ist unter Last sehr laut mit original Radiatoren, teuer im Gegensatz zum Luft-Kühler. Schlauchlänge nicht änderbar. Keine Wartung nötig. 
WaKü hat die beste Kühlleistung, aber am teuersten. Kann sie aber so platzieren wie man will. Wartung ein muss.   

Also ich muss das echt noch überlegen ob ich Corsair H110/ NZXT Kraken X60, Alpenföhn K2/be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, Alphacool NexXxos Cool Answer 360 LT/ST nehme oder dann doch eine gebrauchte WaKü.  

Vielen Dank euch für die Vorschläge!


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Weisst du woraus die Finnen bei den Kompaktwasserkühlungen bestehen? - Sie bestehen aus Aluminium. Die in der Flüssigkeit enthaltenen Korrosionsinhibitoren wirken aber nicht ewig, heisst, dass sich Korrosion bilden kann. Mit einer Nutzungsdauer von 3,5 Jahren kann das schon eingetroffen sein.
> 
> Die meisten Wasserkühlungskreisläufe bestehen aber aus Materialen, die nicht/viel langsamer korrodieren, z.B. aus Kupfer.



Kann oder kann nicht. Du willst mir aber nicht weis machen das eine normale Wasserkühlung nicht davon betroffen sein kann? Das die Dinger nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut sind ist ja klar.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, die nicht so viel Geld verschwenden wollen? Wenn man schon für die KoWakü 100€ zahlt soll man sich auch noch neue Lüfter kaufen, da die Standard schlecht sind. Wirklich super! Da kauf ich mir lieber n Luffi für 70€ oder 60€, bei dem ordentliche Lüfter dabei sind und der dazu noch fast die gleiche Kühlleistung bietet...



Ich glaube nicht das ein vernünftiger Lüfter Geldverschwendung ist und eher eine vernünftige Investition. Aio gibt es übrigends schon ab ca.50€ und einen vern. Lüfter ab ca.10€. Wenn du von Geldverschwendung sprichst dann schraub den boxed drauf.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Kann oder kann nicht. Du willst mir aber nicht weis machen das eine normale Wasserkühlung nicht davon betroffen sein kann? Das die Dinger nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut sind ist ja klar.


 
Fuer die Ewigkeit nicht.
Aber so einen CPU/GPU Kuehler kann ich aufschrauben und die ganzen Ablagerungen, die zustande kommen entfernen.
Habe ich erst heute gemacht. Der Kryos hatte genau beim Wassereintrittsloch eine Kreisrunde Ablagerung.
Angelaufen war er auch bisschen.
Alte Zahnbuerste und diverse Hausmittel und schon sieht das Teil fast wie neu aus.

Eine Kompaktkuehlung kannst du eben nicht aufschrauben und warten oder sonst was.
Sitzt es zu ist es hin. Sind die Finnen korridiert oder weggefressen, ist sie hin. Ist ein Schlauch kaputt, ist sie hin.
Hat der Radiator irgendwas, ist die ganze Kuehlung hin.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche CPU-WaKü oder Kompaktkühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ein vernünftiger Lüfter Geldverschwendung ist und eher eine vernünftige Investition. Aio gibt es übrigends schon ab ca.50€ und einen vern. Lüfter ab ca.10€. Wenn du von Geldverschwendung sprichst dann schraub den boxed drauf.


 
Eine Kompakt-Wakü mit Single-Radi ist sogar noch schlechter als ein guter Luftkühler. 

Wenn Du wirklich bessere Ergebnisse vorweisen willst mit einer Kompakt-Wakü als mit einem gutem Luftkühler, geht kein Weg an einer mit 280er Radiator vorbei, da fängt der Spaß bei 101,05€ an. 

Komplettsets mit Radiator: 280mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kommen noch 2 gute (wasserkühlungstaugliche) 140 PWM Lüfter â 16,04€hinzu: 

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Somit im besten Falle bei 133€ (ohne Versandkosten).

Oder als Fertig-Set für 179,80€: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » King Mod NZXT Kraken X60 mit Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro


----------



## MusicX123 (27. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Keine Aio da kannste auch bei Luft bleiben!
> 
> 150,- ist zwar eigentlich zu knapp aber es geht trotzdem. Die Pumpe würde ich aber irgendwann mal austauschen.
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set 40188



So also, werde vermutlich den Vorschlag von Joselmann annehmen. 
Jetzt noch paar fragen dazu.

Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse kein Platz für einen 360mm Lüfter. Könnte aber an der Seite ganz unten meine Plexiglasscheibe ausschneiden. 
Wie soll ich dann den Lüfter einbauen, raus blasend oder rein? Reinblasend bekommt ja dann meine Grafikkarte die warme Luft ab. Rausblasend evtl. Unterdruck??? Hab aber 2x 80mm Lüfter vorne drin. 
Neues Gehäuse baue ich ja erst im Sommer. 

Welche Pumpe wäre dann ok, wenn eine neue, bessere rein sollte?


----------



## MusicX123 (30. Januar 2014)

So, habe mein Budget erhöht auf 300-400€. Wenn ich schon auf WaKü umsteige möchte ich schon was vernünftiges. 

Hätte da paar Sachen gefunden: 

-Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm "Midrange" mit 3x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2

- Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Plexi Nickel - Intel/AMD

- Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear

- Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml bzw. 5L Kanister (welche Menge brauche ich?)

- Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev. 2

- Feser 10/8 (5/16"ID) Anschraubtülle - 8er Pack

- und die Pumpe würde ich evtl. eine gebrauchte Eheim professional umsonst bekommen. (Genaue bezeichnung weis ich erst am Sonntag)Kann ich die dafür verwenden??? Wenn nicht Bitte ich um Vorschläge  vlt. die:
- Watercool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung	/ Auf Eheim 1046 basierender Watercool-MOD Pumpe

MfG MusicX123


----------

